# Digital Camera for a 9 year old



## bruceg (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey all,

      My youngest son enjoys photography, and I would like to get an entry-level digital camera for him for his birthday. I'm not sure about what type to get. I was thinking something in the $100-150 range, and less than $200 all up (with bag and memory stick).

      Looks like Nikon has one with 3.2 megapixel size and no optical zoom in that price range. Or we could go with a lower resolution (2.1 megapixel), but get 3x Optical zoom for $149.  My thought is that it would be a beginners camera, and we wouldn't be blowing pictures up more than 4x6, so we might get away with 2.1.

      Have any of you looked into lower-end cameras suitable for kids to carry when hiking, kayaking, camping and bicycling? He does okay with mine (my 19 year old son dropped 3 of my cameras, my 8 year old son treats them well) - but I wanted him to have something that is his alone.


----------



## Tom Borck (Feb 15, 2005)

Try an Olympus D-380.  You can get them on ebay for cheap!!  Great little camera and easy to use.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 15, 2005)

I bought a 4.2 megapixel Polaroid PDC 4055 after Christmas on circuitcity.com for $99. It is a small camera that I can carry anywhere(has belt loop on case). It has a 4x digital zoom only, but I was alright with not having much zoom. I will be using it for up close pictures. It has a 16mb internal memory and I got a SD card for it. I have been nothing but happy with this camera and would highly suggest it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 16, 2005)

I would suggest getting the very cheapest you can for a starter camera.  The one Dustin mentioned will probably work great.

If he starts getting into it more and mroe and shows the responsibility of not breaking it or losing it....you will always have an instant idea for birthdays and Christmas presents...upgraded camera.

Jim


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is a kodak 3.2 for $99 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...04661&productCategoryId=cat04002&type=product

Jim


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is a pic taken with a kodak a few years ago...I think it was a 2 mega pickle cam (probably $400 back then!)...not a great pic, but just to show that it will be fine.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Feb 16, 2005)

I got my granddaughter who is 5 a Fuji A205 for 69.00 dollars and then I purchased 2 for 100.00 from Avon. It works fine. It has rechargeable double A batteries . She enjoys it and it saves me quite a bit on film.I think Ritz Camera shops carry them.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 16, 2005)

*Fugi A205*

Got one for my daughter last spring.  $99 at Best Buy.  2mega-pixel, 3X optical, 2X digital.  Good starter camera for not a lot of money.  She has even used it for a couple of school projects.

Hoss


----------



## pendy (Feb 25, 2005)

*Jim T*

Is that a pic of your cocker. It is adorable. We had one but we had to put him to sleep. He was such a good dog and I miss him so much.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 26, 2005)

I got a kodak e-z share 3.1 mp at wallyworld on closeout for less than 250.00 with the puter docking port. it takes great pics and has all the editing software with it, it a great starter camara and has all the upgrades available from kodak to aid in his progrression as a photographer.heres a pic I took in costa rica with mine.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 26, 2005)

1 more Costa rica pic


----------



## bruceg (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow - those are some great pictures - Cocker Spaniel and Costa Rica! That looks like a place to visit.

I just payed up for our Cub Scouts Big Event and for Friends of Scouting. I need to pay up this month for Cub Scout Day Camp and for Webelos Encampment. Already paid for my 15 year old son to go on a JROTC trip during spring break, and trying to put a little something away for my youngest son and I to spend a week at Port St. Joe's in Florida during spring break. Looks like a digital camera is out of the question for now - that check book is looking kinda depleted!

On the other hand, I'm sure happy to have joined a credit union and started salting a little bit away every paycheck into a gifts / running around savings account and checking account. 

Thanks everyone for all your input. The Fuji looks like a fine choice if we were to continue going to Wolf Camera for developing. The Kodak looks like a great choice if we were to start printing our own pictures, kind of like a modern take on my wife's old black and white darkroom.


----------



## bruceg (Feb 26, 2005)

*I was bad, ...*

Well - I was going to hold off on the digital camera, but decided to stop by Wolf Camera anyway. They had Fuji cameras, but the lowest res. was 3.2 Megapixels with a 3x Optical zoom for $199. Didn't have the $99 to $149 range. They didn't have the low-end Nikon, only 4.1 Megapixel, 3x optical zoom (and up).

I asked if they had the 2 Megapixel Fuji, and the manager said no - but they did have another 2 Megapixel camera. I figured that was good for a 4x6 picture - so lets have a look.

Out came a Panasonic 2 Megapixel with 12x Optical with a big price tag. I was psyched about the zoom, but not about the price. The manager dropped the price to $199 and I snapped at it. It's more than I wanted to spend, but the Leica lens and 12X Optical zoom cinched it. That and the fact that I can use the lens filters from my wifes 35MM SLR - way cool!

So, I spent more than I wanted to, my wife will shoot me dead - but my son has one cool camera. We missed the shot of the heron in the marsh at Port St. Joe's - this time we'll get it! We couldn't get close enough to get the picture of the robins beating the water with their wings at Charlie Elliott - this time we'll get it! Now it's time for my son and I to try our hands at outdoor photography.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Feb 26, 2005)

You got a great deal and you  both will enjoy the zoom.  2 megapixel is plenty for 4 x 6 pictures.


----------

